# I feel imprisoned within my mind.



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if this is the DP/DR causing me to feel this way, but I can't seem to shrug this off. Lately, I just feel so discouraged. I don't have the will to do anything and I can't keep living this way. I've only got about two friends, and I hardly see them. For the majority of the time, I am pent up in my bedroom doing absolutely nothing noteworthy. I really can't go on like this. I feel like this is all that life has to offer to me. I honestly feel emotionally exhausted from all of this and It's very difficult for me. I have been looking for a job all month, and distributing resume's everywhere but honestly I ask myself.. 'So what? You'll get a job.. then what?" This is my problem. I don't know what it is I desire. I just can't figure myself out. I don't know what I want for myself in the future, and I honestly don't know what to do right now. All I do all day is daydream about a life that I probably won't ever get to experience. I just desire what other people have and I can't stand the way I am living. It feels SO helpless. Everyday feels exactly the same, nothing new is happening, my love life is non-existent and I really wish that things didn't have to be this way. Time is continually flying by, and I am losing myself even deeper. I honestly feel like I am going to vanish any second and wake up from this nightmare. I don't understand why I feel this way and I really want something to look forward to in my life. I hate feeling like this.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

You need to get a hobby. Your condition is making you depressed. And that is evident! I have felt this way many times, in fact I have said these exact words many times to others. "I can't get out of my head, what's the point I am a prisoner in my own mind and it will always be this way." Dont ask "then what" if you get a job, look at it as an accomplishment. Most people I know with severe dr cannot work. Do you play a sport, ride a bike or workout? I know it's hard to get motivated but you HAVE to give into this. 
Just get thru the initial pain and there is always relief. It's not always going to be this way. It's just very hard to see 
past the illness. Get outside, feel the sunshine and breathe 
in the fresh air even if you can't connect, fake it till you 
make it. Just try this tomorrow and focus on breathing in 
the air or feeling sunshine on your skin. It's worth a try! 
Take vitamins! Ride a bicycle or go hiking. Just do this 
everyday for 1 month even if you dont feel like it; and re evaluate then. It can't hurt to try


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with ^.

"You need to get a hobby. Your condition is making you depressed. And that is evident!
Get outside, feel the sunshine and breathe 
in the fresh air ... Just try this tomorrow and focus on breathing in 
the air or feeling sunshine on your skin." It's a beautiful feeling.
Try a new hobby that stands out to you, even if you don't know if you'll like it.
Put yourself out there a little bit. Trying something new (or 
something you've abandoned for a while) helps you get back in touch 
with your self. "Just do this everyday for 1 month even if
you dont feel like it; and re evaluate then. It can't hurt to try







"


----------

